# Need a motherboard Under 5K for i3 3220 processor



## abhimi (Jun 27, 2013)

Need a motherboard Under 5K for i3 3220 processor

don't want to install graphics card now . 

primary use adobe CS6 and other softwares for web development

Please give me your suggestion 

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gigabyte B75M DH3 available for 4000.


----------



## abhimi (Jun 27, 2013)

Does it have Onboard VGA port ?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Gigabyte B75M DH3 available for 4000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 27, 2013)

yes it have vga port


----------



## abhimi (Jun 27, 2013)

can you suggest a cabinet with better airflow and dust proof for around 2K ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

CM Elite 310.. extend a bit more and you may get NZXT Gamma


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

abhimi said:


> Does it have Onboard VGA port ?



You could have Googled it. Yes it does and so does all Intel processor's boards (not sure about Xeon).


----------



## abhimi (Jun 27, 2013)

does NZXT Gamma comes with inbuilt SMPS ?

if yes then what is the current market price of it?

Thanks




Nerevarine said:


> CM Elite 310.. extend a bit more and you may get NZXT Gamma


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

No it doesnt, never use inbuilt SMPS if you are gonna add a GPU later on..
Consider getting a CX430v2 or Antec VP450 for 2.6k..
You may use a higher end Zebby PSU if u cant extend but dont use a GPU with it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You could have Googled it. Yes it does and so does all Intel processor's boards (not sure about Xeon).



Some intel mobo does not have vga port just like my intel dh77eb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Some intel mobo does not have vga port just like my intel dh77eb.



Thanks for mentioning that. Will take care


----------



## abhimi (Jun 27, 2013)

If I go with PSU then should i consider minimum 550 watts for future proof ?

Please let me know PSU for around 3.5K

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

abhimi said:


> If I go with PSU then should i consider minimum 550 watts for future proof ?
> 
> Please let me know PSU for around 3.5K
> 
> Thanks



Mention your complete rig. BTW for 3.5k, try to find a CX500v2 locally or spend a few 100s more and go for Seasonic S12II 420W


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 30, 2013)

you mean s12 520


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> you mean s12 520



No, I mean S12 430W. Its available for ~3600.


----------

